# Rice pudding and rats?



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Can they have it, will it stop them from fighting to eat it ?

Just wondering just im getting my 4 girsl in together and dont have any tuna like most sites and a view people have suggest ?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, it's fine  If they really like it, it's that much better for intros


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, it's fine  If they really like it, it's that much better for intros


WEll at the moment they are all happy so far from what i can tell Ercilla is stood with Mitilda and no attakc her like she was yesterday.

Yesterday Mortisha was the quiet shy one who kept in the corner today shes was being a right little cow bag anf Ercilla is being quiet were as yesterday she was the devils rat! 

:lol2:

Ill go get them some rice pudding now then ive not fed them yet.

This dominance sorting thing how long doe sit normally last theyll been intogether since about half 7


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Does are usually fine after about a week or so. Prolly won't even take that long. It's MUCH easier to introduce doe rats than bucks


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

Yes they will love it


----------

